# Film composer Brian Tyler drumming in his studio



## Niah (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-835YrAArA


Now that's just showing off ain't it? 8)


----------



## Hal (Oct 9, 2008)

he is much of a show off guy,i saw this video 2 weeks ago and i was like...what is he doing,he seems to be filming himself ?!! lol

but he is a very talented composer he composes,plays percussion,guitar,orchestrate and conduct !! that's rare


----------



## lux (Oct 9, 2008)

cool, i was reluctant to open it because i feared sorta "I play the Taiko myself" stuff. He's drumming though, so thats nice


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 9, 2008)

Brian has always been an overachiever on steroids.


----------



## JB78 (Oct 9, 2008)

lux @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> cool, i was reluctant to open it because i feared sorta "I play the Taiko myself" stuff. He's drumming though, so thats nice



Hehehe, I was thinking the same thing...but he's not the typical hack who says: "Yeah, and I play the drums as well..."

He's obviously been spending some serious time behind the drums, it's always inspiring to see what can be achieved if you spend your time right!

Thanks for the video! :D 


Best regards
Jon


----------



## madbulk (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh man, my home studio is feeling mighty small to me today. I thought I didn't want to actually build a studio. After seeing this I can't think of anything BUT building a studio. Drum kit. Ampeg. Marshall. Let's rock. 
Hell, I'm a grown up now. It's about time.


----------



## midphase (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm soooo happy that drum solos went out of style!


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 9, 2008)

I think he should become an actor... actors are in the limelight, composers aren't.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 9, 2008)

There are a few drum or any other instruments solos which are legend ... but the time when I cared about someone shredding/playing his a** off is kinda over.

Imagine a good cook showing his cutting veggies style for about 10 mins on the end ... well, I think there are a few out there :D


----------



## Ethos (Oct 9, 2008)

Not all that impressive, really. He's obviously good... but not impressive.


----------



## JB78 (Oct 9, 2008)

Logicology @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> Not all that impressive, really. He's obviously good... but not impressive.



The thing that's impressive (at least to me) isn't that the drumming in this video was anything mind blowing (I don't think Weckl is losing any sleep), but the fact that it's just a small part of what he does. He's clearly a talented multi-instrumentalist as well as a good composer which isn't that common.

Best regards
Jon


----------



## midphase (Oct 9, 2008)

With all due respect to Brian Tyler who is obviously way more successful and wealthy than I am....

I'd rather be more like Herrmann who only played the violin and whose depth of composing is still IMHO untouched, than Tyler who can play tons of various instruments but whose compositional style (while adequate for the types of movies he works on) is...well...unlike Herrmann.


----------



## JB78 (Oct 9, 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=hpJ6anurfuw

Here's a new video of Brian playing ALL the instruments in a famous classical piece...nevermind the title of the "orchestra" that's just Mr.Tyler not wanting to blow everyones mind


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 9, 2008)

midphase @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> With all due respect to Brian Tyler who is obviously way more successful and wealthy than I am....
> 
> I'd rather be more like Herrmann who only played the violin and whose depth of composing is still IMHO untouched, than Tyler who can play tons of various instruments but whose compositional style (while adequate for the types of movies he works on) is...well...unlike Herrmann.



Yeah- this left me flat-I didnt hear much music-just drums. but I did like the hi hat stuff right off the top. I played drums all thru school into college so I dont fault anyone for having fun and drums are just TOO much fun.

But no doubt, it's all good in the big picture, so to speak. 


Remember- Dont drive and play drums.


----------



## RMWSound (Oct 9, 2008)

midphase @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> With all due respect to Brian Tyler who is obviously way more successful and wealthy than I am....
> 
> I'd rather be more like Herrmann who only played the violin and whose depth of composing is still IMHO untouched, than Tyler who can play tons of various instruments but whose compositional style (while adequate for the types of movies he works on) is...well...unlike Herrmann.



It's like comparing apples to oranges. Some people love playing death metal. Some love playing folk rock. Clearly Brian Tyler enjoys doing the movies he does (I don't in particular), and has a style which suits him. If everyone were trying to do nothing but rip off Bernard Herrmann, you'd have even more hacks that all sound the same.


----------



## midphase (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not talking about ripping off Herrmann....what I'm talking about to strive for at least a minimal amount of musical depth in one's work. 

Most people wouldn't even know how to start ripping off Herrmann anyway!


----------



## synthetic (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, nice drumming but I'm drooling for the studio space too. 

A month ago I had to go to Prince's $30M house in the Hollywood Hills to set up a console and recorder. Coming home to my 2-bedroom apartment in Glendale was really hard. I felt like I was in total poverty in my tiny apartment after visiting that cavernous house.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 11, 2008)

synthetic @ Fri Oct 10 said:


> Yeah, nice drumming but I'm drooling for the studio space too.
> 
> A month ago I had to go to Prince's $30M house in the Hollywood Hills to set up a console and recorder. Coming home to my 2-bedroom apartment in Glendale was really hard. I felt like I was in total poverty in my tiny apartment after visiting that cavernous house.



Haha, that reminds me of coming back from LA to my little farty 5000 souls hometown after studying there for a year. Everything appeared really small ... hell, even the milkbottle were so small I wonder how they managed to put milk in there ... (o)


----------



## Ethos (Oct 11, 2008)

JB78 @ Thu Oct 09 said:


> Logicology @ Thu Oct 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Not all that impressive, really. He's obviously good... but not impressive.
> ...



I'll concede that point. I can agree with that.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 13, 2008)

(Sigh) Here we go again.

Most of us already knew that Brian is a very good film composer. Now we know that he is also a very good drummer.

See how simple it is folks, just to display a little generosity of spirit?


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 18, 2008)

If someone is interesting in the whole interview with sightseeing the studio and stuff.

http://www.collider.com/entertainment/interviews/article.asp/aid/9293/tcid/1 (http://www.collider.com/entertainment/i ... 293/tcid/1)
and
http://www.collider.com/entertainment/interviews/article.asp?aid=9314&tcid=1 (http://www.collider.com/entertainment/i ... 314&amp;tcid=1)


----------



## CFDG (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice person indeed, handsome dedicated talented friendly funny smart 24/7 hard working LSO conducting young lucky bastard. We hate him, ay? :mrgreen:
While I haven't heard much of his music (due to the kind of movies he scores), he _knows_ what dilithium crystals are and that says a lot to a gerd (geek/nerd?) like me.

Christian


----------



## Hannesdm (Oct 19, 2008)

Very interesting studio tour! Thanks for the links mixolydian!

Brian is a very talented composer! I have nothing but respect for him.

Also, his drumming isn't bad at all. Sure, there are better drummers than him but he is far from being a bad drummer! (I'm a drummer myself)


----------



## synthetic (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool tour, thanks.


----------



## midphase (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok, I just watched a film where I was genuinely surprised to discover Brian Tyler did the score to. It was very musical and effective and I guess I wish he did more of these types of scores. 

Maybe I have just been exposed to the wrong Tyler scores!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2008)

I like Tyler's Frailty score quite a bit. It's eerie and atmospheric. 

Some of his AVPR score works for me but I had a hard time getting into his Rambo score. For me, it's a hard sell coming from Goldsmith's amazing work on that franchise. Also, First Blood is one of my all time fave scores.


----------

